# Dog hyper after spay



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

My dog Poppy was spayed yesterday, she is a 14month old bull greyhound x collie, she was quiet yesterday but back to her normal hyperactive self today, is there any thing she could have to calm her down? i don't want her to bust her stitches obviously x


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Is she create trained? If she is, you could pop her in there for a calm down.

Otherwise maybe some toys to keep her occupied? Stuffed kongs, or nylabones? Maybe throw her kibble out on the patio or the kitchen floor, or put it into a kong wobbler so she can work to get it out?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I crated my girl and just gave her lots of toys, a stuffed kong and other stuff to chew on! I didn't have much choice really because she was obviously still wanting to play with my other two dogs. I let her out regularly throughout the day but when she came out of the crate, I crated the other two! It's just not worth risking the stitches coming open.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

she isn't crate trained x


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got her some Kalmaid from the vets to try, going to get her a kong and bones too.. she keeps running round and been her hyperactive self lol


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Staceyxxx said:


> I've got her some Kalmaid from the vets to try, going to get her a kong and bones too.. she keeps running round and been her hyperactive self lol


Really really try not to let her run around. Its not only the external stiches but if she is like my girl had niternal stichs to- If you pop one of these itl be a nightmare.

Its hard keeping her quiet but itl be even harder if she got any complications.

There qwas a member on here a while back who was given the wrong info from a vet nurse re off lead exercise and as a result the dog was overexercised to soon and they had lots of complications as a result (Cant remember the username )


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Really really try not to let her run around. Its not only the external stiches but if she is like my girl had niternal stichs to- If you pop one of these itl be a nightmare.
> 
> Its hard keeping her quiet but itl be even harder if she got any complications.
> 
> There qwas a member on here a while back who was given the wrong info from a vet nurse re off lead exercise and as a result the dog was overexercised to soon and they had lots of complications as a result (Cant remember the username )


Was the username Claire something, maybe claireandy or clairanddandy?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

If I dared to complain when mine were going bonkers 24 hours after being spayed, my old vet used to say "well tie her to the kitchen table leg then"....LOL

It is a nightmare, but you do need to try and stop her charging about. Personally short walks on the lead several times a day is the lesser of two evils IMO.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Was the username Claire something, maybe claireandy or clairanddandy?


Yes thats the one :thumbup:They went through a really long recovery after popped internal stitches if I remember rightly.


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

I would recommend the same....lots of toys and chews. Could you put her in a small room with her bedding. Short walks on the lead could help. 

Ebony was a nightmare too...we took her camping as it meant she couldn't jump on furniture and we tide her to a long lead. Luckily there were lots of people there to keep her entertained and a couple of my cousin's kids to take her on a million short walks. 

Jumping on furniture after the camping was a nightmare though. 

Food for thought...do this right and no more trips to the vets/prolonging the situation  I think I would have cried if she pulled her stitches...selfishly because its such a pain in the backside to keep her calm for any longer


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I've tried toys, chews etc and the only thing what works is me laying on the bed so she lays at side of me, its unreal how much she wants to run and play lol.. Shes back at the vets tomorrow for her check up


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Forgot to say i've had 2 girls done before her and it was never this bad lol! The Kalm aid didnt even touch Poppy x


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

QUICK UPDATE..... Poppy has been at the vets tonight, she has a hematoma, not serious at the minute but could potentially be very serious, she had to have it drained & is back at the vets on friday evening.. Seen as Kalmaid didnt work she has some different calmers, she has to have 9 a day x


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Staceyxxx said:


> QUICK UPDATE..... Poppy has been at the vets tonight, she has a hematoma, not serious at the minute but could potentially be very serious, she had to have it drained & is back at the vets on friday evening.. Seen as Kalmaid didnt work she has some different calmers, she has to have 9 a day x


Poor pup...poor you....I hope she gets better soon x


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

It is a nightmare my other 2 girls were never like this... On the plus side she just stood there & let the vet drain it without me having to hold her etc x


----------

